# Cemetery Fence.... help?



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey everyone, I saw a thread a while back that I can not seem to find. It was a cemetery fence that someone made on this forum I believe.. and they used the small plastic garden fence for the top to finish the rod iron look.. time is getting slim and I need to make a fence for this season to protect my props...Does anyone know of the thread or where I can get a large quantity of this garden fence? Thanks all...:jol:


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Big Lots has them in the spring and early summer.

Here is a thread regarding fence toppers. One of the last posts is about using the garden fences from Big Lots. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15724&highlight=cemetery+fence+garden+border


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep and it's on sale now last time I was there they had lots of it. Wal-Mart also has it


----------



## Arastorm (Aug 19, 2008)

I actually found a place that sells plastic finials that look real.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Many of us used finials from King Metals. If your fence is pvc, you can get a cheap heat gun and soften the pvc end (takes about 15 seconds) and simply push them down on the pvc. Works great.

The thread you are looking for might be this one...

Fence Spacing

Uruk-Hai posted an image using garden borders to top his.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Arastorm said:


> I actually found a place that sells plastic finials that look real.


Where? I have a fence made from PVC ( and looks it  ) and I've been wanting to put finials on it for years. But there are so many posts, I would quickly go bankrupt.

I was thinking of finding a single one and replicate it with plaster or something...


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Tittivillus said:


> Where? I have a fence made from PVC ( and looks it  ) and I've been wanting to put finials on it for years. But there are so many posts, I would quickly go bankrupt.
> 
> I was thinking of finding a single one and replicate it with plaster or something...


The link I posted above, is to the site that sells plastic finials. Use a hotgun (available via Harbor Frieght for about $10 when they are on sale), heat the end of the pvc, push the finial down, and paint. Use Fusion or other plastic spray paint to make sure the paint sticks to the plastic/pvc.

Note - the finials I was directing you to are plastic. Mine look like Flour de Lei (however that's spelled.)


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

_fleur de lys_


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks all, I checked 2 Wal-Mart's in my area and they did not have enough garden fence for my build. A long time ago I got in on a group buy for skull whistles I must have over ordered like a million of these things cause I was going to use them as fence toppers before I changed my mind recently. I guess I'll try Big Lot's. :jol:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

*Might this be the one you're looking for?*

I built this from a link I saved from the Monster List. Sorry, the link doesn't seem to be working tonight or I'd post it. I ended up cutting down the plastic WM fencing to use just the curves and pointy thingys.

But, it's 1/2" PVC pipe (get the grey electrical pvc - cheaper than white pvc), some 1X2's (a drill press speeds up making the holes) and plastic garden fencing from Walmart. That stuff is probably on sale now because they don't stock it year 'round. Black spray paint (lots!) and cinnamon acrylic craft paint dabbed on with a sponge to look like rust.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Tittivillus said:


> Where? I have a fence made from PVC ( and looks it  ) and I've been wanting to put finials on it for years. But there are so many posts, I would quickly go bankrupt.
> 
> I was thinking of finding a single one and replicate it with plaster or something...


My post also listed the same places to get finials.


----------



## tbishop (Sep 23, 2009)

I have bought from King metals before. It was easy online shipped quick and they were perfect. bought 200 for around $65 including shipping. We chose boy scout spear. Heat gun and few hours and done gate and fence.


----------

